# Zna30 Has Been Cloned



## RIEFY (19/6/14)

just recieved the mail now and was shocked lol






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)

hectic! They will clone anything!!!


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

that was quick


----------



## ET (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (19/6/14)

http://www.vapescores.com/zen-zna-30-clone/

Seems it was only a myth that the zna30 was cloned... check the article


----------



## RIEFY (19/6/14)

that was in april I got a mail now . they taking pre orders 1st shipment due in 25days. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/6/14)

Buy one... come put it next to mine... and I will show you... it has not been cloned.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha (20/6/14)

I have requested the manufacturer send through some more high deffinition images... as yet they have not come through. What i have i recieved this morning i put together and got the sizes all ligned up. The whole morning i have been trying to get the 'gap' of zen issue addressed, if it is different or features floating pin.... will wait and see. But from the front view it does not look like it is adjustable - so you might still damage the thread.

dont even know what metal it is. the tube is S.Steel, but the rest?the trigger looks fine, but the two smaller ones are a bit off....


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

According to that spec sheet battery size is wrong. It takes 18490 unless they extended the chip housing? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

denizenx said:


> View attachment 6732



LMAO

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (20/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> According to that spec sheet battery size is wrong. It takes 18490 unless they extended the chip housing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


So it's even beter than the original?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

TylerD said:


> So it's even beter than the original?



Yeah will have to see about that. But then it's not really a proper clone as it will be substantially bigger. 

ZNA is pretty hefty mod. As with other clones, I'm expecting the clone to be a bit of a shell, depending on what they put into it. 

If the chinese start selling them at wholesale price of $100 you can probably expect a half decent copy and with that a probable retail price of around R1700/2000. Might as well save another month and get the real thing... Assuming you can find it. 

Regardless, will be interesting to see what they come up with. Zen must be pissed. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (20/6/14)

Release date is on the 15th of July.

Preorders are open at the moment, they are very secretive and do not want to release allot of press ... in fear of being coppied.!?WTF?!

i will probably get one in for review.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

Who's releasing them. I have to see this. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (20/6/14)

Sample price is


Spoiler: WHOLESALE



$60


----------



## crack2483 (20/6/14)

TylerD said:


> So it's even beter than the original?



Looool. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Sample price is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WHOLESALE
> ...



ROFL. 
That's less than most of the 30's coming out of China. Reputable cloner? 

If you get one, mind sending it to me for a day or two?


----------



## RIEFY (20/6/14)

revn is gojng to make video of how he is going to brake ir lokl

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY (20/6/14)

www.wotofotech.com they are the manufacturers. 1st time I hear of them

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (20/6/14)

yip that's them been on the phone with them since five this morning. As i stated they are super secrative (probably crapping themselves after the Hana Clone debacle), is the original ZNA worth it?


I just want to vape the new stuff, post a blog or two and that's that.

Issues that they did answer is -

adjustable centrepin allows for easy flush mating to any atomizer
adjustable 510 cap
Release date is mid July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

i wonder when FT will have it 

(runs and hides)


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

Well they're definitely going to pick up heat from Zen, that I can guarantee. 

To answer your question about the original. It's very worth it. But you have to know you can get the same vape from any other mod that regulates power. So why a ZNA? Touching this thing is the only why you will understand. It has a feel of value and an air of sophistication. 

Once you splash on something like this it also brings about a sense of pride in ownership. These things are important to me and is why I hate clones. A clone does not allow me to love it. It's a prostitute. You can't clone quality. Looks the same, but I can immediately tell a clone from an original based on touch only. 

Anyway, not to get into the clone or not to clone thing but save up man. Put some money away and sleep on the PC. Get the real thing. 

Anyway, if you're a dripper, I think the 26650s are the way to go. 30W is pretty decent on a dual coil, probably enough, but once you hit 60W and up theres no turning back. And for that you need 4000 mah batteries. So yes, ZNA allows for drippers, nice party trick but it's not practicle. 

As for tanks, specially Kayfuns, it's awesome. I'm waiting for some mods to come in for the fun then I will post a complete look, but allowing me to vape a regulated tank while being completely smitten with what is in my hand is awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

The craftsmanship on it is suburb.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/6/14)

So, if Revn is correct, then i have 3 prostitutes at home, and my wife doesn't even know

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## HPBotha (20/6/14)

I just saw P Busardo's latest vids, they are having a field day with all these clones. I can completely understand where you are coming from, and commend you, with jealousy of your Zen @RevnLucky7

I think that there are two very distinct classes of vapers. Those that are making a life change and are in the transisition from analog to digital; and then those who have developed a passion for the 'hobby/craft/religion'

The 'Top-innovator' products are so heavy on the wallet that most in the transition period would rather take a cheap ***** out for the night and eventually develop some STDs but would have had the time of their life.

Once we can reliably get the devide between Great products and knock offs closer to each other, the leap from recognising the value of investment pieces increases.

I am in transition phase at the moment, and i have sworn to never ever get caught with a twisp in my hand. and if i had the oppertunity to start off with a better device i would have had been smoke free for two exra years. If we can reach the analog users with devices using similar innards as the top class products...wont we be saving more people from harm, and at the same time enable them to start developing the esential appetite for vaping. 

I truly believe that as a comunity we should allow everyone the oppertunity to change their lives. and if it means that the tangible difference of a clone is the answer, well that is still a better oppertunity to make a difference in someone's life.

I am being strangled by the need for great products NOW. by giving friends a puff on my small V/V device i have already had three switch over to the digital age. Instead of endless vendors with crap ego 'twisp' products why not create an expectation of greater and better by giving out a clone at sub R1000 level that would perform well from the start so that instead of buying two double packs of twip crap they can move over to higher spec, and start to associate vaping with a luxury activity....as smoking becomes a neccesity and a hunt for the next drag.

BTW. i am still undesided about getting the clone.... i have my own pressie coming from the mainland

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

That was a great post. I enjoyed reading it. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> View attachment 6785
> 
> 
> The craftsmanship on it is suburb.


Really jealous .......


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/6/14)

andro said:


> Really jealous .......


 
I think the Kayfun looks a tad ridonkulous on it in it's native state. Hoping the drop kit and Orion Mini cap sorts that out to trim the length and give it a flat top.


----------



## andro (23/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I think the Kayfun looks a tad ridonkulous on it in it's native state. Hoping the drop kit and Orion Mini cap sorts that out to trim the length and give it a flat top.


I think look awesome. I will be getting my first real kayfun , kayfun mini v2.1 and semovar from svoemesto early on july . Cant wait


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/6/14)

andro said:


> I think look awesome. I will be getting my first real kayfun , kayfun mini v2.1 and semovar from svoemesto early on july . Cant wait


 
That's a mayor buy!
The Semovar and Kayfun pair is a phenom vape mate and they look great paired. 
I found the flavor on the mini superior to the big brother. Perhaps due to it being a reduced chamber. I just wish I had a practical way of applying it to my vape style. I use to own a little 14500 piccolo way back in the day when Svoemesto wasn't even around yet and I wish I still had it for that. The little Turtleship mini would pair well with it!


----------



## andro (23/6/14)

I love the flavor that kayfun does deliver and when got the opportunity got the real deal trough a friend in europe. I ordered a sticker as well because i like to try and make it smaller . Will see when arrive what is my favourite way of using it . But that zna look awesome . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

